# What are you listening to relax.



## 43844

Home is where everything is waiting,


----------



## Jcharmin92

Durand Jones and the indications. Is it any wonder.


----------



## Hoss

Old time gospel hymns! The only thing I listen to. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

I like to chill out to a little Phill Collins. Or as I like to call him, Survivorman: Behind The Drum Set 😉😜

Mod edit- video link removed


----------



## Booral121

Luke combs , gerry cinnamon, Lewis capaldy with a few others on shuffle 👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Pink Floyd, and Native American flute music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Pink Floyd, and Native American flute music
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Floyd!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sandstorm said:


> Oddly enough this just popped up on my YouTube feed. The sync is just a hair off but man it’s good anyhow.





Sandstorm said:


> Oddly enough this just popped up on my YouTube feed. The sync is just a hair off but man it’s good anyhow.


That’s actually pan flute and Quena but love that stuff too. 

Try this Ryan







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That’s actually pan flute and Quena but love that stuff too.
> 
> Try this Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is absolutely haunting. Some of those trills he does are unbelievable. Thanks Darrell.


----------



## Island made

Hoss said:


> Old time gospel hymns! The only thing I listen to.
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


Here here! Southern gospel for this guy


----------



## skarrd

well tonight/morning been listening to some Robert Johnson,Howlin Wolf andMuddy Waters,however after listening to the Flute player Darrell shared i may be listening to some of that for a while.Thanks for sharing Darrell


----------



## karaolos

Electric Relaxation playlist by Spotify. The more you listen, the more the algorithm knows what you like. Now it's just a matter of hitting play and the selections are stellar!
It seems not all data gathering is bad...

Highway Anxiety by William Tyler is a sweet relaxed album.


----------



## Portboy

StringSlap said:


> Jason, I'm a lifelong Sabbath fan. Growing up my friends all listened to either Grateful Dead or Led Zep (I love both) but I was the rebel listening to Sabbath. Like I mentioned to Mike, check out Orange Goblin. Especially Time Traveler Blues. Stoner rock with an old school Sabbath feel.


Always like sabbath remember dad had an old 8 track of master of reality and a vanhalen 1984 we played to death fishing


----------



## Whitebeard

Eclectic selections here spanning a few decades, enjoying this thread.


----------



## Portboy

Haha maybe I am stuck old rock 😁 but now days ya don’t see the drummer killing a pint before his part lol love old rock . Heavy metal has its roots them boys


----------



## 43844




----------



## StringSlap




----------



## Portboy

What corvette had a split back window haha give me a year


----------



## Portboy

Alice copper one the best stage shows ever seen dude chopped Brittany spears head off yayaya


----------



## 43844

Come on guys, it is suposed to be what music you relax to not what you rage to, LOL.


----------



## Portboy

Here some real tunes brother Sean


----------



## Portboy

The Apprentice said:


> Come on guys, it is suposed to be what music you relax to not what you rage to, LOL.


I just messing with Sean I apologize


----------



## Portboy

Sean your daughter pick your play list haha ?


----------



## Portboy

Omg dude


----------



## Ryan43

Wait and bleed by slipknot this morning while I’m shooting. Followed by Ironman by Black Sabbath 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Sean Khan said:


> I'm my own daughter.... I mean I'm in touch with my feminine side. Here is Pakistani music to rage to:


Haha that’s not bad I guess lol


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> I actually seen that live in the bar at days in hotel in Louisville ky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God bless DAC I love that man brother


----------



## Ryan43

Portboy said:


> God bless DAC I love that man brother


Seen him with pantera once as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Ryan43 said:


> Seen him with pantera once as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude I wish I seen that ya make me jealous! Dang


----------



## 43844

On the theme of culture, here is some huge tallent on display, live and on the streets.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Portboy said:


> What corvette had a split back window haha give me a year


1963


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> well tonight/morning been listening to some Robert Johnson,Howlin Wolf andMuddy Waters,however after listening to the Flute player Darrell shared i may be listening to some of that for a while.Thanks for sharing Darrell


You’re welcome Steven…..if you like a bit more upbeat but still nice flute music, check out any of Jeff Ball’s music.






Your browser is deprecated. Please upgrade.







music.youtube.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebeard

Edited


----------



## Tag

Human Nature, when the caffeine kicks in the sky is the limit


----------



## 43844




----------



## High Desert Flipper

Love the KISS!!!!!! I got a lot of the original LP's first release growing up. Wish I had hung onto those.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

So much great music above. Might have to make a slingshooters playlist. 

My musical tastes are so varied (schizophrenic?) that if I hit random shuffle for just the A's on my phone I will end up with sequences that would shock many, like Amy Grant following Amy Winehouse, sandwiched between ABBA and AC/DC, seasoned with some Asia, Alice Cooper, Alabama, Aerosmith, Animals, Argent, Aselin Debison, Alanis Morissette, Autograph, and several others.

And after spending so much time on technical details at the day job, it is wonderful to appreciate the creative artistic side of people. Music adds a ton to my life. If I had to pick, I am not sure which would win- slings or music. Thankfully I don't have to pick.


----------



## 43844

High Desert Flipper said:


> So much great music above. Might have to make a slingshooters playlist.
> 
> My musical tastes are so varied (schizophrenic?) that if I hit random shuffle for just the A's on my phone I will end up with sequences that would shock many, like Amy Grant following Amy Winehouse, sandwiched between ABBA and AC/DC, seasoned with some Asia, Alice Cooper, Alabama, Aerosmith, Animals, Argent, Aselin Debison, Alanis Morissette, Autograph, and several others.
> 
> And after spending so much time on technical details at the day job, it is wonderful to appreciate the creative artistic side of people. Music adds a ton to my life. If I had to pick, I am not sure which would win- slings or music. Thankfully I don't have to pick.


A life long study of music and observations of my immediate environment has showed me how music in it's raw form is highly suggestive and has been used by the ruling elite as a weapon in of itself.

Many call it growing up music, but if you look over the next hill you can see how styles and moods are manufactured, I like to walk in and out of modernity at will, in and out of era's designed long before I was born and able to see the changes in our midst are orientated.

Not all I see is encouraging to say the least and many have an inbuilt message for some.

Here is a message from one of my old time fads who now tells it as it is.


----------



## skarrd

so much Awesome music and so many different styles,just spent over an hour listening,Thank You All especially the older/memory tunes


----------



## Whitebeard

I have always thought of music as the language of the soul ( I’m sure someone before me came up with this thought, maybe I’m just remembering it from somewhere in the distant memories of what’s left in my mind).

I have, and have had, many hobbies, but music is at the core of my being, just as faith and hope is.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Take me home, country roads


----------



## Sean Khan

High Desert Flipper said:


> One of my favorite songs performed by a lifelong legend.


What's the name, please? We are getting a "Video Unavailable".


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Sean Khan said:


> Still can't see your video...
> 
> This one? Probably not but...


Same singer and song, just not as good a recording in my opinion. Hoping Pakistan doesn't have something against Joan, the other recording with the crowd doing a not so bad job singing a long is the best of the bunch in my opinion- though this is still a good one that captures her amazing talent performing an all time classic song.


----------



## Chicxulub




----------



## Tag

City of New Orleans by Steve Goodman. Actually anything he recorded. He is the one who wrote city of New Orleans. He was from Chicago Illinois.


----------



## Karloshi




----------



## 43844

Music is one of the opiates of life, even with complete strangers.


----------



## devils son in law

Speaking of child prodigies..... Little Larry Collins!


----------



## 43844




----------



## 43844




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband

The Who- AC/DC- Ratt- Dokken- Van Halen- Airborne- Asia - Bon Jovi- The Moody Blues -that's a few from Rock. Then I go to the other end of the Spectrum with Frank Sinatra -Bobby Darin - Barbara Streisand then a few from the big band era. No Rap,Hip Hop,Opera or country for me.


----------



## Sean Khan

Flatband said:


> No Rap,Hip Hop


Ameen!


----------



## ukj

I listen to and collect music.
Have seen over 300 live shows
mostly many years ago in usa center state when ticket prices were ok.
Bummed missed Beatles, was just to young, and Led Zep, had tickets when MR. John B died, rock in peace mr drum man!
Also could have liked to see, hear Doors, James Marshal Hendrix, but again being just a few years to late ti be 
here. 
Classic rock mostly for me, but
just a few newer , notably Foo Fighters rock on!
Only reason replied was above post saying no opera, country, rap hip
Hop noise for sure!
All that said to relax,
Carpenters , what a voice, eat your dinner Karen...,RIP
And have fallen in love with Aurora! 
Her live shows on youtube are for me,
the one from the church imho is perfect.
Nothing like prog progressive to
listen with cans, Pink Floyd, Yes, ELP
Tull .....
Sorry, not, most modern autotune will simply not be toletated!
Shout out to the Grateful Dead for many dancing shows, by the way elvis who?
While was a weekly pay day pleasure to go buy records, then Cds, crank
up the amp set EQ and let the infinities blast, having almost instant access online now can be fun though!
But the experience is just not the same!
Having over 15,000 songs from many hundreds of artists is still a joy to set DAP to ramdom and await the choice, RHCP, REM, Aerosmith, Supertramp, Bruce Cockburn, csny, MR. David Bowie, 
I must stop love way to
Many to list
ukj


----------



## Flatband

ukj said:


> I listen to and collect music.
> Have seen over 300 live shows
> mostly many years ago in usa center state when ticket prices were ok.
> Bummed missed Beatles, was just to young, and Led Zep, had tickets when MR. John B died, rock in peace mr drum man!
> Also could have liked to see, hear Doors, James Marshal Hendrix, but again being just a few years to late ti be
> here.
> Classic rock mostly for me, but
> just a few newer , notably Foo Fighters rock on!
> Only reason replied was above post saying no opera, country, rap hip
> Hop noise for sure!
> All that said to relax,
> Carpenters , what a voice, eat your dinner Karen...,RIP
> And have fallen in love with Aurora!
> Her live shows on youtube are for me,
> the one from the church imho is perfect.
> Nothing like prog progressive to
> listen with cans, Pink Floyd, Yes, ELP
> Tull .....
> Sorry, not, most modern autotune will simply not be toletated!
> Shout out to the Grateful Dead for many dancing shows, by the way elvis who?
> While was a weekly pay day pleasure to go buy records, then Cds, crank
> up the amp set EQ and let the infinities blast, having almost instant access online now can be fun though!
> But the experience is just not the same!
> Having over 15,000 songs from many hundreds of artists is still a joy to set DAP to ramdom and await the choice, RHCP, REM, Aerosmith, Supertramp, Bruce Cockburn, csny, MR. David Bowie,
> I must stop love way to
> Many to list
> ukj


I hear you Bud. I feel so bad for the kids nowadays. The music ( if you want to call it that), is horrible. I call Rap "Anger Music". Hip Hop is music? Even Disco had much better rhythm than those two. The 60's ,70's and for me especially the 80's, had so many bands, so much creativity, so much individual talent. I'm 68 and I thank God I grew up when the music was simply awesome. What a time that was! I better stop now. I'm getting off topic-sorry.


----------



## 43844




----------



## ukj

The Apprentice said:


>


To each his own.....
Live this may have been nice, 
interesting you living where you do finding this.....and posting....
Like many of your posts, I wonder
your motives....but dont care really
We probably share only one (1)
thing in common best I can sense.
ukj


----------



## Psychobilly78

Booral121 said:


> Luke combs , gerry cinnamon, Lewis capaldy with a few others on shuffle 👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍


She's a Belter... On Gerry Cinnamon song I know. 😎


----------



## Psychobilly78

I've been enjoying The Mary Wallopers lately


----------



## Booral121

Psychobilly78 said:


> She's a Belter... On Gerry Cinnamon song I know. 😎


Listen to canter and sometimes 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌 thank me later 💙👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🤣


----------



## Whytey

'70s BLACK SABBATH..... anytime.


----------



## 43844




----------



## Whytey




----------



## Tag

John prine and Steve Goodman. “Souvenirs “


----------



## Tag

Nitty gritty dirt band


----------



## 43844




----------



## High Desert Flipper

Terms of Service and copyright. 

Forum members may have noticed that some posts containing links to movie clips, music, etc are being taken down due to ToS-copyright. The moderators have been reminded that the Terms of Service for the forum prohibit sharing of copyrighted content. 

Several threads that have a lot of videos and music like this contain shared material that is copyrighted. Not all material shared here is copyrighted, but a good amount is. When sharing music or videos you can check to see if it is copyrighted and licensed by looking at the description of the video / music. On YouTube this information is often under the "show more" button in the video description.

Members are asked to please refrain from posting copyrighted material going forward. 

People are often unaware and sometimes don't even think to check before sharing things. I went back through my posts and removed several that I had put up previously without having thought about it at the time. Sort of a bummer since there is a lot of cool music and such out there to share. However, the copyrights and licenses are how the artists get compensated for their work and the forum will hopefully respect and support that.


----------



## MraK111




----------

